# MCS the new Safeguard?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Received an email about 2 weeks ago from a former LPS RNM who is now with a large regional out of Arizona. He was looking for help covering P&P and inspections in our area. He's a great guy and I would have loved to help him but of course the numbers didn't work. Yesterday a vendor recruiter from MCS contacted us by email, then through LinkedIn, then by phone. I'm talking a full court press that would have made Dean Smith proud. So I say what the heck send over some pricing. 

It's laughable $6-8.00 for an inspection? How is this even possible?

Why are contractors in this industry being fed numbers from a national then looking internally for ways to make it work? The national is saying here is what we are going to pay and the BOTG is saying "I think I can make that work? I don't want to lose this client. They have so much volume." Why are the BOTG not setting their own pricing? Why are you guys not doing what is best for you instead of trying to fit into the business model that makes the national work?

I look at these numbers put out by the bottom feeders and I don't blame them. Why pay more than they have to? I blame the guy that signs up with them. He's the one taking a crappy price and doing a crappy job. He's the one keeping them in business. The BOTG is as much the problem as the regionals, and nationals. 

The banks, hud, Freddie, even Fannie pay decent it's all the hands in the pie that screw the BOTG yet he keeps them in business.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't remember how long ago, maybe a year or so. Buddy of mine in Missouri who does/did inspections for SG was in a conference call with them. They had cut rates in his area, hired more subs and had additional requirements for his $5 inspections. Gas was about $3.60 at the time and he hadn't had an increase, ever, in the rates. SG was concerned over too many properties being called occupied when they were vacant. He countered that if they could pay a little more money, he would be willing to spend more time confirming occupancy.
The rep said he would meet in the middle. Basic inspection that was maybe 10 pics for $6 and was now going to be 20 for $5. The rep would settle for 15 pics for the $5 price. My buddy said there was a female contractor on the call that just started thanking the rep profusely and sounding as if she was going to cry.
Freaking rural Missouri.
My guy made a lot more working for me but he doesn't have a personality that blends well with others so he'd rather be on his own and broke, and SG accommodates.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I responded to MCS with the reasons why we aren't interested. Now there is a supervisor emailing me trying to negotiate and promising a revision in their pricing. The volume the volume the volume. They were shocked when I told them I don't want volume. I want paid well for the few jobs I do not paid crappy so that I HAVE to do more jobs. They reacted as if no one has ever said this or been so upfront with them. They overcome every argument with "VOLUME" and when I said we don't want volume. They had no response.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

MCS the new SG ??? When were they NOT like SG?? All I got was second bids and very very little work in area for me I had to travel 2 hours one way even then it was a wint here and there. Dropped them like a hot rock. Then after not working for them they call with the chargeback threats and I tell em to take a hike. They threaten to go to court and I told em OK lets go over a 70$ wint sure GOODBYE


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> MCS the new SG ??? When were they NOT like SG?? All I got was second bids and very very little work in area for me I had to travel 2 hours one way even then it was a wint here and there. Dropped them like a hot rock. Then after not working for them they call with the chargeback threats and I tell em to take a hike. They threaten to go to court and I told em OK lets go over a 70$ wint sure GOODBYE


I'm not interested in their shenanigans nor am I looking to jam 100's more work orders out each week. We covered 3 states and a couple of other regions with a networks of 23 subs and 8 people in the office at one point. All I did was drink until I could sleep then sleep until the alcohol wore off. Slam coffee until it was time to drink again.

I spent thousands of dollars fixing properties that belonged to banks. It's a pretty sweet set up if you think about it. Pay a contractor $60.00 for a lock change and $100.00 for a wint then stick him with roof repairs and mold remediation to the tune of thousands.


----------

